# Henke Folding V



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

So I ordered this beast in Oct and they said 90-100 days. I held my breath and hoped it would be built sooner...no dice. Here we are on the first day of March and the snow is melting and as far as I know the thing hasen't even been built yet. I'm very disappointed at this point in Henke as it was the best looking heavy built V plow I could find. At this point I'm not sure If I should just cancel the order or what. The last inquire email I sent over a week ago has went unanswered.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If they gave you a guaranteed delivery date, maybe just tell them you’ll only take delivery after that date if they reduce the cost by x%.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Out of curiosity, how is it different than what the airport had? Just the coupler and wheels instead of mushrooms?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

4x4Farmer said:


> So I ordered this beast in Oct and they said 90-100 days. I held my breath and hoped it would be built sooner...no dice. Here we are on the first day of March and the snow is melting and as far as I know the thing hasen't even been built yet. I'm very disappointed at this point in Henke as it was the best looking heavy built V plow I could find. At this point I'm not sure If I should just cancel the order or what. The last inquire email I sent over a week ago has went unanswered.
> View attachment 201616
> 
> View attachment 201617


Looks well built. Too bad they didn't come through yet


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That is one pretty looken piece of steel.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Out of curiosity, how is it different than what the airport had? Just the coupler and wheels instead of mushrooms?


Yes, They are also setting the hydralucs up on it for future wing install. Starting to wish I had bought the one from you guys and peaced it together myself.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sounds like a trailer I had built in kneebraska. 3 months turned into 6.

Can I put one on a half ton?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sounds like a trailer I had built in kneebraska. 3 months turned into 6.
> 
> Can I put one on a half ton?


I'm sure if you add some timbrens it would be fine


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I just had the widow maker....


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

That is impressive!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sounds like a trailer I had built in kneebraska. 3 months turned into 6.
> 
> Can I put one on a half ton?


If you add timbrens


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Late to the party


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

What are you putting it on?


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Wing attached to the grader but with hydraulics run through the v-plow?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Aerospace Eng said:


> Wing attached to the grader but with hydraulics run through the v-plow?


It's going on my wheel loader, with possiblity of adding a wing in the future so they put a different diverter valve on the plow to accommodate a wing.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Western1 said:


> Late to the party


Cat M series loader is what I'm putting it on. would love one on my grader as well but they are very spendy


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Been told it will ship this week. We will see.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Let us know


----------



## pushinpaul (Nov 8, 2008)

Did it ever come in? We own three of these, all on muni 4x4's or tandems. GREAT blades


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes it did. I only go to use it last spring one time for a little shoulder drifting. We havent had any snow yet this season so Im really itching to get it out there. The only thing I wish was differnt is cause its a 12' model and being on a loader I couldn't go with the wheel setup and it has the traditional wear shoes. I do all gravel roads so if its not completely froze I have a hell of a time with that heavy of a blade. Last year I switched my Falls one way over to wheels and love the results. Of course that was pretty easy as they are fixed. In this situation I would have to make them a swivel wheel. Henke says that that big wheel setup will contact my loader arms when V all the way in. Even on there 14' model when mounted on motorgraders they have to install a front spacer block between the lift group and the plow to get it further out front.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll try to snap some pics later today now that I have the wing project completed.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Looks so good, it seems a shame to waste it on snow. Try plowing sugar beets with it


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

4x4Farmer said:


> Yes it did. I only go to use it last spring one time for a little shoulder drifting. We havent had any snow yet this season so Im really itching to get it out there. The only thing I wish was differnt is cause its a 12' model and being on a loader I couldn't go with the wheel setup and it has the traditional wear shoes. I do all gravel roads so if its not completely froze I have a hell of a time with that heavy of a blade. Last year I switched my Falls one way over to wheels and love the results. Of course that was pretty easy as they are fixed. In this situation I would have to make them a swivel wheel. Henke says that that big wheel setup will contact my loader arms when V all the way in. Even on there 14' model when mounted on motorgraders they have to install a front spacer block between the lift group and the plow to get it further out front.


I would put some wheels on the back side of the mounting plate, on the box beams. They could go on the outside if you have clearance. Then you don't have to worry about them castering much, and could probably get away with them being fixed if you don't mind scrubbing the tires a bit as you articulate the loader. It won't be ideal, as it won't oscillate the blade, but it should help take the weight off the blade edge. and keep you from gouging the road.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

That's not a bad idea. I never thought to do it that way. Although I have been looking I don't see why the factory ones like in the first picture wont work. I have plenty of clearance when its V back. Maybe they don't want them mounted that far out to the edge? I'm just not sure what there thinking is there. Im tempted to have them ship them to me and I will cut off the old and make these work some way or another. That's honestly what first caught my eye about this plow was the wheel setup on it. I will do some engineering and definitely be figuring something out.


----------

